# easy carpeting plant?



## Koda (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm in the middle of setting up a new aquarium to upgrade my Kinu from a 2.5 gallon to a 5 and need a nice hardy plant that will lie low and look good with what I already have in my tank. I plan to plant it around the bottom of my drift wood.
Also, if I'd be able to find it at petsmart/co that would be awesome (shipping living things scares me and I don't really like the only aquarium store in my area because they don't label their plants and their employees can't name them all, plus they keep bettas in even smaller cups than pestmart/co).
This is what the new tank looks like right now:








I have some aponogeton bulbs that are just starting to sprout in the back left so you can't see them just yet and I might spread out the wisteria some more. I also have a marimo ball that will move in when Kinu does.
Oh, and if someone could tell me what kind of Anubias I have, that would be great (I got it from my stupid aquarium store and hoped it was nana, but I'm not sure).


----------



## Lemonmonger (Aug 13, 2012)

Four Leaf Clover Dwarf Marsilea Hirsuta. Or Marsilea Quadrifolia. Looks just like clovers!


----------



## Koda (Jul 31, 2012)

Ohh! I kinda like the clover plants, they're cute


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

I would order something from online, it will be easier as petsmart and petco usually don't have carpeting plants, besides micro swords.

There are many trusted places to get plants from and it is safe.


----------



## LittleWatty (May 13, 2012)

My Petsmart usually has some dwarf hair grass, which I've heard is pretty easy and carpets really nicely. I'm trying it in one of my tanks, and microswords in two others.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

I think I am gonna have to give dwarf hair grass a try then, just need to get a new tank and a light.


----------



## Koda (Jul 31, 2012)

I had considered the dwarf hair grass some. I know I've seen it at the petsmart near home, but I'm getting mixed answers as to whether or not they're "easy" plants.
This is coming from someone who somehow managed to kill anacharis >.<
(I think it might've been my LED lighting that's set up for the 2.5g, it was the only thing I could find for a tank that small)

Right now I have a 10w florescent bulb on the 5g, and I'm hoping that it's enough for the plants I have in there now, but would that be enough for the dwarf hair grass? I heard they prefer medium to high lighting.


----------



## JackisLost (Feb 26, 2011)

hairgrass is pretty tough to grow


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

I am probably gonna try it when I setup my new tank and have stratum. I know that for tougher plants you want good substrate, usually gravel won't do.

A plant that spreads, but isn't really a carpeting plant is dwarf sag. It can be made into a carpet, but it still looks good for how it grows.


----------



## choob99 (Aug 9, 2010)

Good carpeting plant is Dwarf Baby Tears, but the current light you have wont be good enough for that, also almost any carpeting plant needs some sort of substrate, gravel usually won't work


----------

